# I don't find this appealing at all.



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 24, 2019)

I have to admit I've served Spam from time to time after embellishing it with everything I had in the kitchen cupboard but this just doesn't appeal to me at all. I have to admit it does say pumpkin spice, not just pumpkin and those spices are quite good on a regular ham. Would you try it?


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 24, 2019)

I feel nauseous


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2019)

No, I never cared for Spam or anything pumpkin flavored, except an actual pumpkin pie.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 24, 2019)

*I do not like Pumpkin Spice
I do not like it in a hat
I do not like it with a cat

I do not like it in a box
I do not like it with a fox,

I do not like Pumpkin Spice*


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 24, 2019)

When he was growing up my husband had spam frequently for breakfast he also has it when he goes camping now he’s watching his weight and he has spam light! Anyway you cut it it’s disgusting LOL


----------



## terry123 (Aug 24, 2019)

No way!!


----------



## Llynn (Aug 24, 2019)

I like Spam but will pass on that one.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 24, 2019)

I grew up in WW2. Meat was rationed if you could get it at all.  We had SPAM.  Now as a result of over indulgence then I get a little sick just looking at the can.  I will never eat it again...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> No, I never cared for Spam or anything pumpkin flavored, except an actual pumpkin pie.


I don't even like pumpkin pie, really.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 24, 2019)

I don't know if this deletion of mine is going to work, but the reason Spam is so poplar n Hawaii is because it was long-lived and it helped feed our soldiers fighting  our war in the Pacific.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 24, 2019)

I used to like Spam but because of the high fat and salt content can't eat it.  That can looks gross.


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2019)

I've never tasted Spam.  Years ago when people were making fun of it, I kept saying "I've got to try it," but I keep forgetting about it while I'm shopping.  A friend told me when you open the can there is some sort of slimy gel at the top.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 25, 2019)

I didn't know you could still get Spam. I was brought up on it and hated it. My mum used to make Spam fritters, which were ok, but it was still solid and heavy. My dad used to like it on toast.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2019)

I had spam once when I was a kid ****bleurgh***..I've never bought or served it up to anyone... and never eaten it since childhood.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 25, 2019)

Dont think I have ever eaten spam. There are some experiences you dont need to put on your life bucket list.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 25, 2019)

We used to eat SPAM when we went camping or when we were snowed in but IMO SPAM has outlived its usefulness.

These days we have cheaper, healthier, and much tastier things available to us.

The whole pumpkin spice thing has gone too far for me but Tillie seems pleased.


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 25, 2019)

Wasn't _Pumpkin Spice _a late addition to _The Spice Girls _group?


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 25, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> We used to eat SPAM when we went camping or when we were snowed in but IMO SPAM has outlived its usefulness.
> 
> These days we have cheaper, healthier, and much tastier things available to us.
> 
> The whole pumpkin spice thing has gone too far for me but Tillie seems pleased.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 25, 2019)

I never have liked Spam or anything pumpkin so I will say, Thanks but No Thanks on this one.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 25, 2019)

I like Spam fried, in a sandwich, but forget the pumpkin please.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 25, 2019)

But we heard men like pumpkin spice


----------



## Keesha (Aug 25, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have to admit I've served Spam from time to time after embellishing it with everything I had in the kitchen cupboard but this just doesn't appeal to me at all. I have to admit it does say pumpkin spice, not just pumpkin and those spices are quite good on a regular ham. Would you try it?View attachment 75181



Yes those spices are good on regular ham but Spam isn’t regular ham.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Judycat (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm assuming it is just the spice minus the pumpkin. Still no!


----------



## twinkles (Aug 25, 2019)

i like spam fried or in a cream sauce with peas and hard boiled eggs over toast


----------



## jujube (Aug 25, 2019)

I can't imagine a nastier combination.  I don't like Spam OR pumpkin.  Together would be my worse nightmare.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 25, 2019)

That Spam sounds awful. 
Full disclosure: I don't like Spam and I don't like pumpkin.


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't think I miss that I have never had Spam!


----------



## Pecos (Aug 25, 2019)

Olivia said:


> I don't know if this deletion of mine is going to work, but the reason Spam is so poplar n Hawaii is because it was long-lived and it helped feed our soldiers fighting  our war in the Pacific.


It is still popular in South Korea for the same reason.
I have had to eat it in military "sea rations" and don't care for it at all.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2019)

Actually, pumpkin has very little flavor. It's the addition of those spices that turn me off. Cloves, cinnamon or whatever they are. They smell better to me than they taste.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 25, 2019)

Cinnamon, Ginger, Nutmeg and as if that's not enough, Allspice. I guess Allspice has the cloves in it or it wouldn't be Allspice would it.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 25, 2019)

Yuk.  And I like both separately.  

Spam's not the healthiest in the world, but I do still have a Spam sandwich a couple times a year.  I slice it super thin, brown it crisp like bacon, dab off the grease with a paper towel.   Put it between a couple of pieces of gf bread with lots of plain yellow mustard and it's good to go.


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

I never cared for Spam. However, my mom made it in a way that I did like. I remember she cut it into pieces about the shape of a french fries and cooked it in a sort of a barbecue sauce and served it on a hot dog or hamburger bun. This is a lot like it:

https://www.spam.com/recipes/pulled-spam-bbq-sandwich


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 25, 2019)

Lipstick on a pig.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 29, 2019)

I like pumpkin spice in all kinds of things including coffee, pie and pumpkin spread.  I've only tasted Spam once and didn't care for it.  I doubt that my children have ever tired it either.  

When my father returned stateside from WWII lots of the GIs were hooked on Spam because it had been a fairly common ration during the war. He said he never wanted to see Spam again and it was never in our home. 

He also said that Spam was the best meal he ever had. During the Battle of the Bulge his unit was cut off and went a couple of days without food. When the supply line was restored the first food they got was Spam. 

So no Pumpkin Spice Spam for this woman!


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2019)

twinkles said:


> *cream sauce with peas and hard boiled eggs over toast*


My mother put canned tuna or canned salmon with that once in a while, but not the Spam.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 29, 2019)

I love the regular. I treat it like regular ham. I put whole cloves all around and then I baste it with brown sugar and mustard and bake it. With eggs. Can't beat it for taste.


----------



## jujube (Aug 29, 2019)

First time I went to Hawaii, I was astounded to see how much Spam was on restaurant menus.  Spam and eggs, Spam sushi, Spam and pineapple, Spam, Spam, Spam and more Spam.I read that the state of Hawaii consumes more Spam any other state, 7 million cans a year.   

It's very popular in Japan, too.  In fact, a case of Spam is considered a very nice wedding present.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 1, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I feel nauseous




Me, too.  Any kind of Spam tends to activate my gag reflex, but with pumpkin spice?  Gawd!!!!


----------



## Judycat (Sep 1, 2019)

Ice cold Spam on a Kaiser roll. How's that sound?


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 2, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Ice cold Spam on a Kaiser roll. How's that sound?





Butterfly said:


> Me, too.  Any kind of Spam tends to activate my gag reflex, but with pumpkin spice?  Gawd!!!!


I think they make that stuff out of pig snout


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 2, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I think they make that stuff out of pig snout



LOL!!!! But, really, that's what some of it looks like to me.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 2, 2019)

Spam spam span spam spam,  wonderful spam...


----------



## Judycat (Sep 2, 2019)

That sound it makes when it plops out of the can, followed by the smell, reminds me of serving a can of Friskies to Walter the cat.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 13, 2019)

Since Spam tastes similar to ham and people put a winter type spice glaze on ham I can see the pumpkin spice Spam. Am I wrong?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2019)

hearlady said:


> Since Spam tastes similar to ham and people put a winter type spice glaze on ham I can see the pumpkin spice Spam. Am I wrong?


Spam is just so wrong by itself. The glaze must help.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Judycat (Sep 13, 2019)

We all know, lima beans make everything taste better.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 13, 2019)

Judycat said:


> That sound it makes when it plops out of the can, followed by the smell, reminds me of serving a can of Friskies to Walter the cat.


Don't knock pet food.  It's very nutritious as you can tell by how healthy pets are compared to their owners.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 13, 2019)

Whenever you get a chance, check the ingredients and the vitamins in bologna and Spam.


----------



## Lara (Sep 14, 2019)

No matter how you dress it up...
Spam is still Spam


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

Taste is inversely proportional to how good it is for you.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 15, 2019)

When all else fails make something stupid.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 17, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I grew up in WW2. Meat was rationed if you could get it at all.  We had SPAM.  Now as a result of over indulgence then I get a little sick just looking at the can.  I will never eat it again...


We lived in Hawaii during the war, and SPAM was what passed for meat. When we were Stateside again, my mother swore she'd never serve SPAM again. She didn't. I haven't and don't and never will. Gaaaah! It's made of the unusable parts of the animal, sterilized, compressed...blech. Bad enough that it's not real food, there's nothing nutritious about it, either.


----------

